# Tahitian Moon Sand



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got some moon sand and inside there is a packege of bio-magnet clarifier that I'm suppose to dump into the water; does anyone know what this stuff does and what it is? thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> I just got some moon sand and inside there is a packege of bio-magnet clarifier that I'm suppose to dump into the water; does anyone know what this stuff does and what it is? thanks


It might be for the cloudyness or something. I know water clarifiers will often bind with small particles and drop them to the bottom of the tank so they arn't suspended in the water. This will make the tank look clearer and then you can carfully siphone the fine powder off of the substrate. I would still wash it first even though i think this stuff is supposed to be pre washed


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Watch your ph level when using sand. Some will buffer your ph high!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Some substrates will do this, like crushed coral... but Tahitian Moon Sand is just fine for pH.

Tahitian Black Moon Sand is all I use in any of my tanks anymore.
It's gorgeous!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Some substrates will do this, like crushed coral... but Tahitian Moon Sand is just fine for pH.
> 
> Tahitian Black Moon Sand is all I use in any of my tanks anymore.
> It's gorgeous!


Probably just the cheap crap.I've never used the tahitian, I was just warning him just in case. But Piranha-man says no worries. Guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea most of the time that stuff is inert, but it should say pretty clearly on the package. The water clarifier does just what it says. Not sure how it works but I know I rimed the sand and it still clouded the he'll out of the tank but that stuff did the trick real fast.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, p-man is right it's ph neutral, the thing that confused me is that it is a *"bio-magnet clarifier"* and I didn't know what magnetism has to do with anything, but what Cluster One said makes sense. Will swap the substrate on the weekend. It's black BTW and I used my big als points to get it so only payed $4 in tax


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I had no idea what the stuff was either, but I found this:


> Bio Magnet™ Clarifier is a positively charged flocculent. This means that is attracts negatively charged particles such as bacteria, dust, algae, or anything else that could cloud water. Once it has "clumped" these particles together it settles on another negatively charged substrate such as a filter pad or matrix or the tanks substrate. This effectively removes them from the water column.


Flocculent is chemistry speak for loosely bunched particles suspended in a solution, me thinks.

On a separate issue, the tahitian moon sand I have seems to have some magnetic material in it that likes to get caught in magnetically operated powerheads and filters. It's not a big issue. I just figured I would give you a heads up in case one of your filters or powerheads acted up because of it. If they do, You just have to clean out the hole the impeller slips into and the impeller.

Other than that, I love the stuff too.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice and warning Plowboy, I was about to google it right now; you saved me the trouble







.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i did use the packets that were in the bags had no ill effect on my ps i only used 4 bags in my 125 gal and its plenty in my opinion unless your planning to plant stuff.good luck.


----------

